# Pics of my Rhoms



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi ,
Here's a few pics or my stuff. 
I'm in Windsor Ont.

Just click away after you are in. http://www.pbase.com/winkyee


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you have some cool looking rohms


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Cool Collection of fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks,

I've got the two Rhoms ,3 Oscars, One redear bluegill and a couple plecos.
Pete


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

vey nice rhoms man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pic.that a sweet rhom you got there.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice Rhoms, any plans on upgrading your tank to give your guys some room to swim around? I'll be putting my 4 incher in a 80 by himself in a week or so, as of now he's in a 20 so I understand the cramped space scenario. It'd be awesome to see at least one of your guys swimmin around in say a 55 or bigger.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

nice pics little dude


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Winkyee where you at in Windsor? i'm moving there in at the end of summer my girlfriend goes to school there at St. Clair. Also where did u get the Rhoms at? I know of 4 Fish stores in Windsor the 2 Corbrets and 2 chinese Fish Stores anymore?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like Craig and Jo.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm planning on moving the bigger Rhom into the 120 gallon and I've found homes for all but one Oscar.I'm getting a 55gal for the smaller Rhom but for now it will have to stay in the 30. I've bought both Rhoms at Pro Fish (The Chinese Fish Store closest to the University of Windsor ),They are few and far between but come in from time to time. 
The smaller one is just under 7 inches and was about 2 1/2" when I got him over 3 years ago. The bigger one I picked up just before Xmas and is much more aggressive and has nice red eyes.

Just a note ,When I picked up my first one, He was in a tank with another Rhom the same size. He had eaten the back half of the other Rhom . There was nothing , not even a trace of the anal fin and it was straight up to the dorsal fin. Terry gave him to me with the one I paid for and I took him home and place him in his own tank . within 3 months what looked like the anal fin had grown from the bottom of the Rhom to the top , just shy of reaching the dorsal fin. He was fine, just unbalanced. He could catch and eat feeders with no problems and was doing fine up until about 6 months when I transferred him to a larger tank, a tank I got from a friend who assured me he used the "right silicone" The little half Rhom died the next day. (It was the silicone).

Xenon I'll tell them you liked them.lol


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Really good pics! Nice rhoms


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

nice pics. is that your rhom in your avatar? i love their red eyes.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice rhoms. did you make that pond yourself?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's were i got my first red. Not a bad place. But i asked him if they could get Caribe,Ternetzi's, or piraya's He said that they were illegal to bring into Canada and had never heard of them. do u live near there. my G/F's house is on Wrankin(sp).Actually I'm driving down there today. Probably go to the Pro Fish Centre Tomorrow.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The pond in my pictures was an indoor pond I maintained at work a few years ago.I'm not sure how many gallons it was , It was about 30 inches at the deepest and pretty easy to make and maintain. We had a large metal halide lamp above it (I believe it was 1000 watts and cost was around $200 Canadian) It was stocked it with native fish.Sickleback carp sucker, bluegills , smallmouth bass and a yellow perch or two.The base (under the membrane) was sand bags to mold the shape of the bottom and the outside front was interlocking landscaping blocks.It was constructed against a block wall .

As far as legality of bringing fish into Canada I talked to Canada Customs this week, (I called the Ambassador Bridge) Canada Customs was pretty clear with me that , "As long as the fish wasn't on any endangered or protected species list it can be brought in." You need to pay the PST and GST at point of importation. Best case scenario. I supposed worst case would be getting tied up in Customs for a few hours only to be sent back to US because of lack of species identification or something stupid like that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet pic. rip'em


----------

